# Lilium



## Hakone (Jul 3, 2015)

lilium martagon


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 7, 2015)

Beautiful....and incredible photos. :clap:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 8, 2015)

These are the small flowering lilies on small plants, right?
So cute!

I love lilies in all shapes, sizes and colors!


----------

